# Puriana puppy chow vs smart puppy



## gshock (Sep 8, 2011)

I was wondering what brands are better? I tried switching my pup from Purina to Smart puppy. However he likes the puppy chow better, I was told that smart puppy has better nutrients. Such as Omegas 3&6 , while puppy chow just says ' high in protein'. 


Thanks


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I don't know about "Smart Puppy" but I can tell you that Puppy Chow is pretty dang crappy. As in, it would be healthier to feed him the bag it came in than the food.

OK, checked out the ingredients and also say that it's from Iams. First 3 ingredients are chicken, corn, and chicken meal. Chicken meal is good, but it is 3rd on the list. "Chicken" means that the meat hasn't had the water removed yet, so when that is done in the baking process, there will be much less so that means corn is actually the largest portion of the food.

You can check out NutriSource, Taste of the Wild, 4Health (if you are near a Tractor Supply), Kirkland if you are near a Sam's Club (Costco?). All are much better foods than either of the ones you mentioned.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Never heard of Smart Puppy, but it's got to be better than Purina Puppy Chow. I wouldn't feed the latter to anything but rats or chickens.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

No, Freestep, Smat Puppy is pretty crappy too. 

You're comparing Big Mac to Whopper here. Neither one is exactly good nutrition.

Ditto to everything Dainerra said.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Ditto again. My pup came home on that nasty Purina Puppy Chow. I know nothing about the other, but sounds on the same vein.... Just do some research on what you want to feed and then take it really, really slow. I found out the hard way when you switch from the lowest of low end dog food to something of better quality (not even top of the line quality) it is tough on them. But yeah, get away from that Puppy Chow.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

the OP is new. take it easy. 



Dainerra said:


> I don't know about "Smart Puppy" but I can tell you that Puppy Chow is pretty dang crappy. As in, it would be healthier to feed him the bag it came in than the food.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

tell us how you really feel. :crazy:



Freestep said:


> Never heard of Smart Puppy, but it's got to be better than Purina Puppy Chow. I wouldn't feed the latter to anything but rats or chickens.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

um, i'll take the Big Mac but i wouldn't feed it to my dog.



Emoore said:


> No, Freestep, Smat Puppy is pretty crappy too.
> 
> You're comparing Big Mac to Whopper here. Neither one is exactly good nutrition.
> 
> Ditto to everything Dainerra said.


----------



## gshock (Sep 8, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> the OP is new. take it easy.


I know puppy chow sucks. I was looking for feedback on both of the brands. The breeder also gave puppy chow too it, so he's addicted to it.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

gshock said:


> . The breeder also gave puppy chow too it, so he's addicted to it.


:rofl: A child would likely just as soon eat candy and McDonalds all day everyday too. Doesn't mean out would be good for them. And puppies are like kids, it is up to YOU to decide what they should eat, no matter what they would "prefer".


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm guessing you mean Iams Smart Puppy food?? In that case, it IS better than Purina Puppy Chow.

I agree, don't let your dog pick what to eat. Cheap foods are sprayed with fats to make them smell and taste good, that's why your dog likes it. Some brands (ie. Kibbles N' Bits, Beneful and a couple others) actually add SUGAR as an ingredient!! No joke! The ingredients label says "sugar"!!!

Beneful Healthy Fiesta
*INGREDIENTS*
Ground yellow corn, chicken by-product meal, corn gluten meal, whole wheat flour, animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols (form of Vitamin E), rice flour, chicken, soy flour, water, propylene glycol, *sugar*, tricalcium phosphate, salt, phosphoric acid, animal digest, calcium phosphate, potassium chloride, sorbic acid (a preservative), dried carrots, dried tomatoes, avocado, calcium propionate (a preservative), choline chloride, L-Lysine monohydrochloride, added color (Yellow 5, Red, 40, Blue 2, Yellow 6), Vitamin E supplement, zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, manganese sulfate, niacin, Vitamin A supplement, calcium carbonate, copper sulfate, Vitamin B-12 supplement, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, garlic oil, pyridoxine hydrochloride, riboflavin supplement, Vitamin D-3 supplement, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), calcium iodate, folic acid, biotin, sodium selenite.

:shocked: NO WONDER DOGS LIKE IT!!! Oh and the propylene glycol before the sugar is a chemical that is used in cosmetics, soaps and even antifreeze! Yum?!?

(Yes, I know the OP wasn't asking about this food specifically but just making a point about some cheap foods lol Beneful is a good example that advertisement doesn't make it a good food!!)


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Just read the ingredients. 
Avoid anything that starts with CORN, has corn (or corn gluten meal) in it, or wheat, soy or by-products.

When you shop for dog food, don't do it at the grocery store or Walmart.
And bring the "avoid" list above, go to Petco and ask them to help you choose a wholesome food for your puppy (give them the list of "avoids").

Dog Food Reviews | Dog Food Ratings may help too


----------

